# Rescaping



## Keith (1 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I have a 6' x 2' x 2' heavily planted, low tech tank and in late November I fell in love 
with a piece of bogwood 21" high and 18" in diameter which has been soaking
ever since.

Sometime in the next couple of weeks I intend to add it to the tank and clothe it with
Anubias and Crypts, mostly Windelove. There are already some bogwood chunks which make a group 20" long to which I thought I would butt up the new wood.

As I dont know which will be the best way to place the wood until it is in the tank
I thought I would remove all the plants and fishes (60 Cherry Barbs, four Rosy 
Barbs, four Corys and four Ottos) to a separate tub while I play with the wood. I had intended to dispose of most of the water and clean the substrate while I was at it. Then
attach the Anubias to the wood with cable clips and then replant. Water for the refill
would be from the temporary fish/plant home plus some dechlorinated water which would have to be kept in the bath as there is nowhere else.

Do you think this is a good plan which would not stress the fish too much or are there better alternatives.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Jan 2008)

If youre going to use the bath then make sure the plug is properly sealed and put some dechlor in it well before the fish go in.

Would be better really to take your water from the tank and transfer it to the bath so that the parameters arent such a fluctuation to the fish and then once you have the bath filled to the level required with new water acclimatise as per normal.

Leave the lights of off course which should help the stress a little.

As for your wood plans.  I guess its a mistake but Windlov is a Fern (Microsorum) and Crypts don't need attaching to rocks or wood.  They simply go straight into the substrate.

Good Luck

Andy


----------



## Keith (2 Jan 2008)

Oh Dear, Oh Dear, Oh Dear silly me.

Yes I thought some dwarf crypts in the substrate and the ferns on the wood.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

